# 1996 jetta ignition lock cylinder removal help



## prostock (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the steering assy apart on the bench and have the ignition switch removed. How do I Remove the LOCK CYLINDER from the lock housing ?? There is no hole to put a pin in to extract the cylinder thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1996 jetta ignition lock cylinder removal help (prostock)*

Ignore the fact this this is in the Passat Forum, the info is identical for late model A2, B3, B4 and A3 models.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4283438


----------



## prostock (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: 1996 jetta ignition lock cylinder removal help (Eric D)*

Thankyou, Thankyou, thankyou!! Eric


----------



## rlowride (Jun 14, 2013)

to the top.....
used the diy from izzo https://sites.google.com/site/stoyneff/replacing-the-ignition-lock-cylinder to get mine changed.....

i now have 2 holes..... hehe,, in my housing...
po. drilled one.....
i messed with it for about 30 minutes trying to figure out why all theses made it look so easy....
so i broke out the tape measure... po couldnt have been further from the make without trying,...... i have no clue what a 10mm is and got it right the first time....


----------

